# another silly pic



## kiddo (Aug 8, 2006)

Another silly pic. Was idea for a website homepage.


----------



## guts (Aug 8, 2006)

Should I,no I better not [}]


----------



## kiddo (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />Should I,no I better not [}]



Thats no fair. If you think it pukes, say so.


----------



## guts (Aug 8, 2006)

Kid,i think it looks great,just had my dirty old mind working,sorry.[]


----------



## Dario (Aug 8, 2006)

Bill,

Somehow I saw what you were about to mention.  [}]  We need help!


----------



## kiddo (Aug 8, 2006)

Hehe, I get it!  [8D]


----------



## guts (Aug 8, 2006)

I thought i was in trouble there for a min.thanks for bailing me out Dario.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />Should I,no I better not [}]



How can such dirty minds create such clean looking pens[?][?][?] Yours truly included[:I]

-Peter-


----------



## Dario (Aug 8, 2006)

Peter,

Imagination...makes a whole world of difference [][}]


----------



## johncrane (Aug 10, 2006)

its a great idea.


----------



## emackrell (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmm.  Somehow in that post the pen looks kinda... small.

Guess size matters in pen turning too...[]

cheers  Eileen


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emackrell_
> <br />Hmm.  Somehow in that post the pen looks kinda... small.
> Guess size matters in pen turning too...[]
> cheers  Eileen



Sharp, Eileen, really sharp. Like where your mind is drifting.

-Peter-


----------



## tcastel (Aug 26, 2006)

Kinda reminds me of the grill on an Edsel....Come to think of it I think they had the same thoughts back then too....lol (And I'm really not that old just a old car nut)


----------



## bonefish (Aug 26, 2006)

tcastel:

For it to look like an Edsel, you would need a headlight on each knee.[:I]

Bonefish


----------

